# Tracking what devices devs need?



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

I've been looking around the forum to find a thread or feature that might track what devs need, either individually or as a group, and haven't found anything. Is there anything like this out there that might help the process? Someplace for a dev to post what device they might need or people to post what they have and might be willing to give away or sell for cheap?


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

like a marketplace you mean?

dev centric swappa? xD


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Kind of, yeah.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Community centric, hopefully make it easier for devs to get equipment they need and for users to help a bit. I could see it being really handy when people upgrade who might want to throw that device out there for someone to keep developing on it for those who don't upgrade as frequently.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

